# Air Compresser add-on tank



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

After reading one of the topics below this one, about air compressers --- I thought I might add this bit. A couple of years ago I did a welding job for a neighbor who was short of cash, and I took a propane tank for pay. This is a 330 gallon tank built in the 1950's. I checked out the tank and found it to be sound. I drilled a hole, tapped threads, in the bottom for a water drain, cleaned up the tank and painted it. I attatched plumbing in a top side unused port, now it's an air tank. I have been using it for a couple of years as an auxillary tank---outside-- and sometimes as a portable tank. This really adds some air power when doing sandblasting or big dust/dirt equipment blow off. (My compresser has a 60 gal tank.) I use the tank to the max pressure of my single stage compresser, about 140 psi.

Unrelated add-in: I have cut up maybe as many as a dozen propane tanks over the years to make field road culverts. It usually takes two tanks to make one culvert. DANGER!!!!!!! Don't torch one of these tanks without necessary procedures! The easiest way for me is to set the tank slightly down hill, and fill with water, full to the middle port. This leaves a slight cavity on the uphill top-- I then burn through there--to cut the first end off --- with only the possibility of a few cubic inches of fuel gas. Then rotate the tank to dump some of the water, extending your torch cut to the waterline. Soon you have the first end cut off. You should make a straight clean cut, as in some cases you will want to weld two tanks together to get enough culvert length.

eam


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

eam77 said:


> Unrelated add-in: I have cut up maybe as many as a dozen propane tanks over the years to make field road culverts. It usually takes two tanks to make one culvert. DANGER!!!!!!! Don't torch one of these tanks without necessary procedures! The easiest way for me is to set the tank slightly down hill, and fill with water, full to the middle port. This leaves a slight cavity on the uphill top-- I then burn through there--to cut the first end off --- with only the possibility of a few cubic inches of fuel gas. Then rotate the tank to dump some of the water, extending your torch cut to the waterline. Soon you have the first end cut off. You should make a straight clean cut, as in some cases you will want to weld two tanks together to get enough culvert length.
> 
> eam


Chicken...some of the inbreds in the town over build a new sale barn years ago, after they ran everybody off for various reasons they are now selling used LP tanks, will even cut em for yah if you want. Their method? Remove all fittings. Place two cement blocks on the ground, place a lit torch on the blocks pointing at the tank, place a brick on the torch to hold it and RUN. Did I mention you'll see their pictures under inbred in a dictionary?


----------

